# 40's? wards Hawthorne



## St.Peter (Sep 9, 2014)

Have disassembled and sending it off to strip the paint. Missing one of the rack lights


----------



## mike j (Sep 10, 2014)

Nice bones to begin with, can't wait to see how it turns out, good luck with it.


----------

